# Mk 1 TT hard top/fitting kit issues



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm sure this question must have been asked many times before but I've searched all over for a definitive answer! I recently bought a 2000 TTR and bought a hard top for it on eBay. I went to collect it yesterday and it doesn't fit. The hardtop was sold to the current owner with a Moro blue 2002/3 car. He sold the car and bought a newer model having been told by the dealer that his hardtop would fit the new car. It doesn't, hence the lid being available for sale. Anyway the issue seems to revolve around the locking posts on the hardtop and no receptacle on either his new car or my 2000 model to receive the lugs. In fact his car and mine are identical in this respect. I have since heard stories of a fitting kit that apparently was standard on his old car but must be purchased separately for others. Does anyone know of this and have a part number/price? Will this enable any hardtop to fit any car? Cheers guys!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Rusty,

Can you post some pics of your hard top including where if fits (locking mechs).

Regards,

Mac


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I had a hardtop when i had the TTR,mine was a sep 2003 ttr and had no hardtop fitting as standard. I got the kit from a 2000 TT. You need nothing more than 4 bits(dont let anyone tell you to the contrary as ive now fitted 6 hardtops on varying years of car).
All thats needed are 2 left and right posts that go in the crevice created when the soft roof is down. If you feel towards the door shut when the roof is down you will feel two holes towards the top, the mounting posts secure in place using them by 2 screws. The only other bit needed is the 2 pins from the front of the hard top, in some cases you dont have to swop these, but if you do the existing pins from the softop come of with a size 13 spanner and go straight in the hardtop holes, the existing recepticles that the softop uses are now fine as you have used the existing pins. 
The clamp mechanism to pull it tight to the body work is integrale to the hardtop and is a couple of levers.
It really is a piece of piss, no drama at all.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I've found a metal plate either side of lowered hood that has a pair of threaded holes in it, is this what you mean? They're not on the bodywork but seem to be part of a sub-frame for the hood. I guess it would make sense if these were to mount some kind of post arrangement to receive the lugs on the hardtop.

I'd be grateful if you could confirm as is this is the case I need to get hold of the guy I bought the hardtop from and tell him not to put it back on eBay!

Cheers Rich


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well I've found a metal plate either side of lowered hood that has a pair of threaded holes in it, is this what you mean?
> 
> Cheers Rich


Thats the bit, all you need is the 2 posts and as said the 2 pins from the existing soft top (unless you are lucky and the hardtops ones are the same size).
The wire for the heated window is ifn the fabric of the hood drivers side, this just clips intop the hardtop, no additional wiring or parts needed.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you sir! All I need now is the part number for the posts and a dealer who won't fob me off!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

If you have no luck rusty pm me, I need a hardtop for my TTR.

Regards,

Mac


----------



## Graham Hyslop (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Rusty. I bought mine off E-bay over a year ago and it looks FANTASTIC!! The bad news is that the two fixing points that you need at the rear (just behind the seats) only come in a fitting "kit" from Audi. The kits are around Â£300  . The kit is comprised of several pretty useless bits that are already attached to the hard top anyway. The most important bits are the two "female" lugs which lock into the vertical posts mentioned in the earlier post. I tried to get a quote from a local machining company but they wouldn't tocuch it as the tolerances are so fine. When you do buy the fitting kit be prepared to spend half a day with a mate getting a perfect fit. If you look in the boot at the coding/colour options label on the left hand side it should tell you the setting points for the two front lugs which slide in and out. Be prepared for a few grazed knuckles and a bit of swearing. Once fitted the hard top is fantastic - quieter, warmer, more rigid - if a little bit squeaky but I don't think that can be avoided. Let me know if you need the Audi part code for the fixing kit - I'm sure I've got this written down somewhere. If you're anywhere near Northampton let me know and I can see if I can lend a hand fitting - there's an art to it!

Good luck, enjoy!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Speak to Vag Parts, they supplied the fitting kit for me, cheaper than an Audi Dealer. www.vagparts.com - you won't find the kit on their website I don't think, but if you call them and speak to them they are normally very helpful.


----------



## hibberd (May 4, 2005)

I can only endorse the wise words about how much time it takes to adjust the hard top. I had one fitted to My Boxster it took a guy from a body shop who resprayed it a whole day to adjust it. Its still not how it should be but its better than It was. When I was in the uk without it being correctly adjusted it rattels like hell, above 80 km/hr it sounded like a cage full of canaries and I had to mop the insides dry everyday. Allow a good amount of time and effort to adjust it. Also buy a good storage rack for it as they distort if not correctly stored, which makes it even harder to fit the next time. You can find the storage racks on Ebay for about 80-90 pounds. make sure you treat the rubber seals corrcetly before you fit it and also check that the seals on the Top mate correctly with the seals on the car. Mine on the boxster were not..so rain was being directed into the car rather than into the hollow seal on the A pillar. make sure this one is clean internally too as they can block. This happened frequently on MY MX-5 miata.

REgards

Roger


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham Hyslop said:


> When you do buy the fitting kit be prepared to spend half a day with a mate getting a perfect fit.


Not sure what you were doing but can be fitted properly in 20 minutes tops.


----------



## Stouffer (Nov 2, 2005)

So yeah, I've been looking on EBay for TT Hardtops for the past month or so, and there'd not been even one advertised. Not because I want to buy one, but I'm just interested to see what I'd get for mine if I flogged it.

Anyway, after a veritable recent hardtop wildness, there's about three for sale now that have popped up over the weekend.

In the words of my avatar's master - 'Corr, what are the chances of that happening eh!'


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Stouffer,

I've been looking on Ebay for a TT hardtop with *no luck at all*. Can you tell me what section you found these in or send me the link please.

Kind regards,

Mac


----------



## Stouffer (Nov 2, 2005)

mac1967 said:


> Hi Stouffer,
> 
> I've been looking on Ebay for a TT hardtop with *no luck at all*. Can you tell me what section you found these in or send me the link please.
> 
> ...


Hi Mac,

Just type in either 'TT hardtop' or 'TT hard top' into the search box, and a couple should come up. Failing that, here's the links for some that are on at the moment...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-Hardt...ryZ10372QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-Hard-...ryZ10372QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm sure I saw another one on there but it may have been taken off.

Stouf.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Stouf


----------

